# '47 Hextube



## TR6SC (Nov 29, 2016)

Somehow the back of this Silver King didn't make it into the foto. I must've put the film in crooked. I bought this bike a million years ago. Never could afford the chrome. But I've finally stepped up and spent the dough, don't ya know. It's all ready to put together, so today I did some buffing.  Used a bob and a drill. I was able to get in close to the tight spaces. Tomorrow I'll crawl into the deep spots. I wet sanded in steps up to 2000 grit. Buffing was almost too easy. I won't say it looks like mercury, but it's pretty nice! I'm looking at about 2 to 3 weeks to complete the bike. The seat is done. The wheels built. I think the hardest part will be the rivets in the cheese grater. Anybody have any tips? My grandson gets the first ride to the coffee shop for a hot chocolate with whipped cream!


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 29, 2016)

Looking good! I spent about 20 or so hours sanding/polishing my Hex Tube. These are awesome bikes when they are all shined up. I can't wait to see the finished bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## TR6SC (Nov 29, 2016)

Thanks for the interest Shawn. I'll post fotos as it comes together.


----------



## TR6SC (Nov 29, 2016)

Here's the wet leather for the seat getting stretched around a piece of wood that is the same shape as the pan. This pic shows the pan with 3 layers of feltlike material contact cemented to it.  The top foto show the finished product. Preforming the leather allows for a wrinkle free seat.


----------



## TR6SC (Nov 29, 2016)

Brooks style.


----------



## syclesavage (Nov 30, 2016)

I like it so far looks good .


----------



## mike j (Nov 30, 2016)

Really nice, good seat work has eluded me so far.


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 1, 2016)

I haven't finished this fork shroud yet. It was in clean shape. A repop that didn't pop. It was a little dull, so I though I'd give it a quick buff. NOT. Instead of getting shinier, it started to get ugly. That's when I realized it was anodized. About 5 minutes in Easy Off took off the finish. I then started to sand the aluminum that only looked smooth because of the coating. 180 wet with a drop of dish washing soap. 220, then 400 which is what the foto shows. The soap holds the sandpaper grit in a slurry. The paper lasts longer and the soapy grit cuts and polishes nicely. I had to go so I'll finish tomorrow with 600, 800, then 1000.


----------



## sludgeguy (Dec 2, 2016)

A nice bike and a handy how to log! Thanks


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 3, 2016)

Things are coming along.


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 3, 2016)

I had to make the safety clips since I had none and couldn't find any for sale. The spokes are stainless. Very happy with the chrome work. The platers were very gentle on the sharp edges of the nuts and bolts.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 3, 2016)

That bike is going to be killer! I can't wait to see this one finished. V/r Shawn


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 3, 2016)

Wow gotta my shades out!


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 3, 2016)

Thanks Shawn, I appreciate your enthusiastic feedback.


----------



## locomotion (Dec 4, 2016)

great job, man I wish I was this patient


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 5, 2016)

Who's patient?


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 20, 2016)

I'm starting to think I'm in the wrong forum.  I should be in Projects, but here I am!  The rivets that I used for this cheese grater just didn't pull the rack together tightly, so I'm cheating!  The stainless bolts started as M4 (sacrilege).  I turned them down to what I think is about the right size.  I went with metric because 6-32 were a bit small for the hole and 8-32 too large. They look pretty good to me.  I haven't polished them yet, but I think they read as the correct rivet.  Any input from the Experts is always welcome.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 20, 2016)

Holy cow you are going to need sunglasses just to look at that thing. Coming along very nicely. Gonna put my 'ol girl to shame! V/r Shawn


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 20, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Holy cow you are going to need sunglasses just to look at that thing. Coming along very nicely. Gonna put my 'ol girl to shame! V/r Shawn



Yeah, but you've got that Killer license plate!


----------



## TR6SC (Dec 27, 2016)

The round one!


----------



## dennis71 (Oct 24, 2017)

TR6SC said:


> The round one!



Did you grandson get his hot chocolate?


----------



## TR6SC (Oct 26, 2017)

He did with whipped cream and sprinkles!


----------



## dennis71 (Apr 2, 2018)

TR6SC said:


> View attachment 391689 Things are coming along.


----------



## dennis71 (Apr 2, 2018)

Hello,
After some research, the only thing definitive I could find on the original light for my 1947 hex tube is this ad. It is a Christmas ad from 1946 and now that I look at it a little more closely I see that it is not a hex tube just an aluminum silver king. The second photo  ad is for a 1947 monarch super deluxe. The rear rack and chain guard seem to be the same as the hex but not in chrome.  I’m interested in finding these items even if they come from a different model an i have to chrome them. What rack years are the same? What about the chain gaurd is it specific to the year and model?
May I get a picture of your light. What is the story behind your light? What metal? It does not look red on bottom half?
Would you be so kind as to give me some details on how you made the wooden “mold” that you used to straighten your fenders. Thank you.


----------



## Nashman (Apr 2, 2018)

TR6SC said:


> View attachment 399018 View attachment 399017 I'm starting to think I'm in the wrong forum.  I should be in Projects, but here I am!  The rivets that I used for this cheese grater just didn't pull the rack together tightly, so I'm cheating!  The stainless bolts started as M4 (sacrilege).  I turned them down to what I think is about the right size.  I went with metric because 6-32 were a bit small for the hole and 8-32 too large. They look pretty good to me.  I haven't polished them yet, but I think they read as the correct rivet.  Any input from the Experts is always welcome.



Killer nice job!!


----------



## TR6SC (Apr 2, 2018)

I never showed this bike after completion in this thread. Here it is all shiny! Oh boy! Can I get some help please keeping it clean? I took it to the SF ride last summer and did 30 miles or so. Good rider with the tall seat post and stem.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 2, 2018)

dennis71 said:


> Hello,
> After some research, the only thing definitive I could find on the original light for my 1947 hex tube is this ad. It is a Christmas ad from 1946 and now that I look at it a little more closely I see that it is not a hex tube just an aluminum silver king. The second photo  ad is for a 1947 monarch super deluxe. The rear rack and chain guard seem to be the same as the hex but not in chrome.  I’m interested in finding these items even if they come from a different model an i have to chrome them. What rack years are the same? What about the chain gaurd is it specific to the year and model?
> May I get a picture of your light. What is the story behind your light? What metal? It does not look red on bottom half?
> Would you be so kind as to give me some details on how you made the wooden “mold” that you used to straighten your fenders. Thank you.
> ...



The first ad is a Hex Tube. "Hex Tube" is a name collector's have given to these bikes the model name Monark used was "Silver King". Like I told you in a previous post I would NOT take that ad as the gospel. I believe I also posted a pic of the front mount of the guard which is unique to these bikes. I want to say the rack is as well just because it is chrome. I believe you could find a regular steel rack and have it crowed. You could do the same thing with a guard and fabricate the forward mount. I believe the correct light should have a chrome base, red bottom, and aluminum top. V/r Shawn


----------



## dennis71 (Apr 3, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> The first ad is a Hex Tube. "Hex Tube" is a name collector's have given to these bikes the model name Monark used was "Silver King". Like I told you in a previous post I would NOT take that ad as the gospel. I believe I also posted a pic of the front mount of the guard which is unique to these bikes. I want to say the rack is as well just because it is chrome. I believe you could find a regular steel rack and have it crowed. You could do the same thing with a guard and fabricate the forward mount. I believe the correct light should have a chrome base, red bottom, and aluminum top. V/r Shawn



Thank you for the clarification. I remember reading the info about the Hex tube being an after manufacture nickname but I could not really find a model number so to speak. Monark “Silver King” it is. The ad is not gospel, got it. I will keep an eye out for either original rack and chain gaurd (good luck) or get the regular steel rack and guard,get  rechromed and fabricate the hex rack bracket. Ok, got it.


----------



## removed (Apr 5, 2018)

TR6SC said:


> View attachment 389964 Somehow the back of this Silver King didn't make it into the foto. I must've put the film in crooked. I bought this bike a million years ago. Never could afford the chrome. But I've finally stepped up and spent the dough, don't ya know. It's all ready to put together, so today I did some buffing.  Used a bob and a drill. I was able to get in close to the tight spaces. Tomorrow I'll crawl into the deep spots. I wet sanded in steps up to 2000 grit. Buffing was almost too easy. I won't say it looks like mercury, but it's pretty nice! I'm looking at about 2 to 3 weeks to complete the bike. The seat is done. The wheels built. I think the hardest part will be the rivets in the cheese grater. Anybody have any tips? My grandson gets the first ride to the coffee shop for a hot chocolate with whipped cream!



Cheese greater??


----------



## removed (Apr 5, 2018)

TR6SC said:


> View attachment 399018 View attachment 399017 I'm starting to think I'm in the wrong forum.  I should be in Projects, but here I am!  The rivets that I used for this cheese grater just didn't pull the rack together tightly, so I'm cheating!  The stainless bolts started as M4 (sacrilege).  I turned them down to what I think is about the right size.  I went with metric because 6-32 were a bit small for the hole and 8-32 too large. They look pretty good to me.  I haven't polished them yet, but I think they read as the correct rivet.  Any input from the Experts is always welcome.



That is the incorrect rack for a 47


----------



## TR6SC (Apr 5, 2018)

CRIPPLE said:


> That is the incorrect rack for a 47



Yes, people have told me that before.




It's a "Cheese Grater" (shredder)


----------



## removed (Apr 5, 2018)

TR6SC said:


> Yes, people have told me that before.
> View attachment 783101
> It's a "Cheese Grater" (shredder)



Artists rendition do not make the bike... they came with a skirted wald rack as silver king used lots of wald parts


----------



## TR6SC (Apr 5, 2018)

CRIPPLE said:


> Artists rendition do not make the bike... they came with a skirted wald rack as silver king used lots of wald parts



That's exactly what I've been told.


----------

